# puppy snarling or grinning? The difference and how to tell



## coopyb86 (May 28, 2010)

Have recently gotten a 3 month old chow/shepherd female puppy. She is a very calm and submissive pup but i have noticed that she shows her teeth from time to time. Based on readings I learned that there is a snarl and then a submissive grin or smile. However, she does not ever growl or snap/bite. Typically when she shows her teeth she is wagging her tail, squinting her eyes and showing her teeth and some gum. She usually does this when I have been gone for awhile(when she cannot find me), when we wake up in the morning and when I enter my room(only sometimes). I cannot tell if this dog is grinning or snarling? Can anyone give me an idea or suggestion based off this information?


----------



## snark (Apr 25, 2010)

One of my dogs does that 'smile' when I'm about to hand him a treat.

If she seems happy to see you and her smile is not accompanied by a growl or a hard stare, I'm guessing she's grinning at you. Some folks will click/treat to capture that smile so their dogs will grin on command... it's a cute trick.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

One of my dogs, Lucy, does this when we come home from being gone awhile. It's really her just saying she is soooo happy to see us lol. I really should click it for a "smile" command haha! In fact, one of my former trainers had a border collie that was called Smilin' Sam because he smiled on command! It was really cute.


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

We had and aussie/cattle dog mix for 15 years that would smile when I came home from work each day. He was so glad to see me! I agree, if there is no growl at the time of the smile, it is just a happy smile! Enjoy it, I miss the smile. The BC mix we have now just wiggles all over, no smiling....


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

yep, sounds like a submissive grin to me. It's lovely isn't it? Happy wiggly grinning puppy.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Cherokee is so adorable when he smiles. He has his head lowered, his nose crinkles up and he does a funny sniffy snort, while he does a tiny dance with his front paws. It sets some people to wondering but, it is clearly submissive happiness and very sweet.

When he was in quarantine when he came off his transport truck, the vet tech that first went to his kennel had to judge, is that a snarl or a smile? She guessed smile, and she was right. Cherokee was very timid, and she was his first "friend" in Massachusetts. We still see her when we go to the vet, and it is a real love affair they have. Cherokee remembers her helping him feel safe.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

coopyb86 said:


> Have recently gotten a 3 month old chow/shepherd female puppy. She is a very calm and submissive pup but i have noticed that she shows her teeth from time to time. Based on readings I learned that there is a snarl and then a submissive grin or smile. However, she does not ever growl or snap/bite. Typically when she shows her teeth she is wagging her tail, squinting her eyes and showing her teeth and some gum. She usually does this when I have been gone for awhile(when she cannot find me), when we wake up in the morning and when I enter my room(only sometimes). I cannot tell if this dog is grinning or snarling? Can anyone give me an idea or suggestion based off this information?


I'm jealous. I would LOVE to be able to capture the grinning and put it on cue


----------



## coopyb86 (May 28, 2010)

I actually thought that the smile was a behavior shared by only certain breeds..but mayb not..Im still not sure.. However, I have noticed that she does not growl..rather, if i put out my hand she comes over for her to lick or for me to pet her. I just thought it was weird how she curled up her lips at first while wagging her tail.


----------

